# Suggestions on DIY plywood tank



## redshark (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey guys/gals,

So I'm currently contemplating upgrading my 180gal tank to something bigger, did a little asking around and was shocked as to how much more glass costs as its size increases! Its downright insane! lol So I plan to do something along the lines of a plywood tank, but I'm not sure how long these things last, will there be more problems than benefits, etc.. The largest glass tank I can get would be 8 feet long, anything longer and it'd have to be custom ordered costing me an arm and a leg. So I've decided to convert a guest room in my house, which currently is just begging me to use it (or maybe that's MTS talking heh) but if I go plywood, I want the tank to be at least 10-12 feet long, 3 feet front to back and 2.5 feet tall... I plan on keeping SA/CA cichlids and a few other oddballs in there. Have any of you successfully completed a similar project and how long have you had it running without much problems? I plan to be as thorough as possible regarding the planning and preparation as I want this to last as long as possible. If anyone here can help point me in the right direction as to what I need to do to get started in terms of designs/measurements/software that would help make this easier I would be extremely helpful...OR even if you think that this won't even work in the first place! Thanks in advance guys  Sorry for the long a$$ post!


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Plywood Aquariums / Fish Tanks

DIY - Plywood/Glass Aquarium

2 sites I found on DIY plywood fish tanks. (I googled: plywood aquarium and those are 2 of the sites that came up.... there are more. One was for a MASSIVE aquarium, lol, seriously huge!) I've never built one (or heard of one until I saw your post) but hopefully these sites can give you some tips.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

To each his own, I guess. I prefer glass and planted tanks.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Plywood and Epoxy is perfect for making monster tanks. I can refer you to another site but I can't post the link as it is another forum. I'll shoot you a PM.

I'm working on a 10 foot ray tank. Very slow progress as it is one of those "when i get around to working on it again" things.

It's possible to find 10' ply but anything over that then you will have to double up on it and stagger the seams. I know a few people that use pond liners but me personally, I don't like the look.

If constructed solidly, they will last a very long time.


----------



## redshark (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys! lol jrman83 I know what you mean, but glass is way more expensive otherwise I would just get a custom one made, thanks for the info holly, James!


----------

